# genkernel --oldconfig

## peter4

Hi,

I recently switched from building kernels manually to genkernel. Now I stumbled into this: after installing new kernel sources and invoking genkernel with --oldconfig it doesn't ask any questions, but starts compiling right away. Is it a bug? Or is it meant to be this way? If so, is there some other option to get the standard 'make oldconfig' behavior? Or do I have to simply do it manually?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

peter4,

Its a feature.

```
 genkernel --oldconfig
```

means build with the .config file in the kernel tree. Do not remove the .config file an use genkernels standard .config file.

To get make oldconfig, you need to do it yourself, before your run  

```
 genkernel --oldconfig
```

----------

## razamatan

to be clear, this is what we should do if we want interactive make oldconfig?

1.  emerge new kernel

2.  cp /usr/src/oldkernel/.config /usr/src/newkernel

3.  eselect kernel set [new kernel #]

4.  cd /usr/src/linux

5.  make oldconfig

6.  answer questions

7.  genkernel --oldconfig all

?

----------

## djdunn

by then what is the point of genkernel?

----------

